# Napoli. ora un tecnico top. Spalletti in pole.



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.

*Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?

Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...

Gli altri hanno sempre l'obiettivo di salire di livello. Per il Napoli (il Napoli per Dio) il piazzamentino Champions è appunto in modo per migliorarsi. Per noi la Coppa del mondo.

Ecco perchè siamo ridotti così da un decennio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338603 ha scritto:


> Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?
> 
> Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...
> 
> ...



6 mesi a leggere miracolo rino da noi.

e questi da quando lo hanno di fatto esautorato a febbraio le han vinte TUTTE.
dovrebbe esserci una levata di scudi per sto mediocre invece no, vanno a prendere uno migliore.

giustamente ottengono risultati, giustamente gli han regalato un rigore ieri per farli vincere una partita difficilissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2021)

Questo esalta ancora di più il lavoro di Rino di questi ultimi mesi che seppur sta andando via sta facendo il suo dovere fino alla fine. Secondo allenatore per media punti dopo Sarri. 

Per il resto fa bene il Napoli a puntare comunque più in alto (posto che senza Allegri più di secondi non potranno mai fare). 
Noi invece stiamo a guardare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338603 ha scritto:


> Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?
> 
> Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...
> 
> ...



il problema è il nulla cosmico o sabatoggio, bisogna vedere i punti di vista, del decennio precedente come ben dici. Cambiare pioli con un altro allenatore senza avere un cacchio di progetto in mente non si va da nessuna parte. Leggo di gente che vorrebbe allegrei, spalletti ecc nella speranza del miracolo, ma qua forse qualcuno ha dimenticato che l'ultima volta che allegri ha allenato una squadra priva di campioni ci siamo ritrovati emanuelson trequartista


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338603 ha scritto:


> Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?
> 
> Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...
> 
> ...



Spalletti e Mourinho, roba da pazzi.
Peccato, mi ero abituato all'inno dell'Europa League, vabbè manco quello l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338603 ha scritto:


> Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?
> 
> Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...
> 
> ...




Che lo faccia la stampa lo capisco. Sappiamo bene come funzionano certe dinamiche con i giornalisti.

Ma che ci siano tanti milanisti che rimpiangono il Gattuso allenatore dà l'idea della mediocrità nella quale siamo sprofondati. 

A Napoli ha vinto una Coppa Italia e portati in champions. Ma giustamente i tifosi lo schifano da mesi e lo considerano per quello che è: un mediocre. I tifosi napoletani schifano un allenatore rimpianto invece da tanti milanisti. Pazzesco.

E perfino un asino come De Laurentiis si è accorto che allenare una squadra da champions non è roba per Gattuso e che per restare ad alti livelli serve ben altro.

Invece noi andiamo in giro con Pioli. C'è voluto lo scempio di ieri per aprire gli occhi a tanti tifosi che nonostante tutto ancora pensavano che Pioli fosse adatto al Milan.

E dirò lo stesso se, per puro miracolo divino, si vincesse a Bergamo. Cambierebbe poco o nulla. Sempre inadatto resta.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

*Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338601 ha scritto:


> GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.
> 
> *Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*



Tecnico TOP e Spalletti nel medesimo articolo è una presa in giro.

Giornalismo di avanspettacolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338610 ha scritto:


> 6 mesi a leggere miracolo rino da noi.
> 
> e questi da quando lo hanno di fatto esautorato a febbraio le han vinte TUTTE.
> dovrebbe esserci una levata di scudi per sto mediocre invece no, vanno a prendere uno migliore.
> ...



Stessa roba che ho pensato io..ma ve lo ricordate da noi? Era tutto un elogio all'uomo, il professionista, c'era una volontà quasi di farlo confermare per rispetto della persona..ed elogi sperticati..miracolo 5° posto..

Al Napoli non si è mai visto nulla di simile..ma pure per Montella eh...

E adesso abbiamo il nuovo uomo dei miacoli...Pinoli il medioman che va rinnovato fino al 2024 dopo la gloriosa impresa di finire il girone d'andata campione d'inverno e poi finire fuori dalla CL...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338694 ha scritto:


> Tecnico TOP e Spalletti nel medesimo articolo è una presa in giro.
> 
> Giornalismo di avanspettacolo.



Intano noi perfino uno spalletti ci sogniamo...pensa come stiamo ridotti..


----------



## EmmePi (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2338679 ha scritto:


> Che lo faccia la stampa lo capisco. Sappiamo bene come funzionano certe dinamiche con i giornalisti.
> 
> Ma che ci siano tanti milanisti che rimpiangono il Gattuso allenatore dà l'idea della mediocrità nella quale siamo sprofondati.
> 
> ...



Lo ripeto da una vita....

Guardate la media punti di Piollo fino a gennaio con l'arrivo di Ibra e vi farete una idea di ciò che può dare Piollo al Milan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338700 ha scritto:


> Stessa roba che ho pensato io..ma ve lo ricordate da noi? Era tutto un elogio all'uomo, il professionista, c'era una volontà quasi di farlo confermare per rispetto della persona..ed elogi sperticati..miracolo 5° posto..
> 
> Al Napoli non si è mai visto nulla di simile..ma pure per Montella eh...
> 
> E adesso abbiamo il nuovo uomo dei miacoli...Pinoli il medioman che va rinnovato fino al 2024 dopo la gloriosa impresa di finire il girone d'andata campione d'inverno e poi finire fuori dalla CL...



perchè a noi giustamente ci prendono tutti per il culo


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2338706 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto da una vita....
> 
> Guardate la media punti di Piollo fino a gennaio con l'arrivo di Ibra e vi farete una idea di ciò che può dare Piollo al Milan...





Io lo dicevo anche quando eravamo primi in classifica e c'erano tanti milanisti che sognavano lo scudo. Sapevo che stavamo overperformando e che un calo ci sarebbe stato. 

Il calo era atteso, ma non un crollo così. Nel girone di ritorno in casa abbiamo battuto solo Crotone, Benevento e Genoa. Ok, alcuni punti li abbiamo ripresi vincendo a Roma e con la Juve. Ma ne abbiamo persi tanti in maniera suicida: vedi Udinese, Samp e Sassuolo. Tutto ciò è inammissibile.

Ripeto: anche se per miracolo dovessimo vincere a Bergamo il giudizio non cambierebbe: con Spalletti e Sarri liberi continuare comunque con Pioli sarebbe tragico. In autunno farebbe la fine di Montella.

Il Napoli giustamente caccia Gattuso per evitare tutto ciò. Lo capiscono a Napoli e non lo capiamo noi.

E lo stesso fece l'Inter con Spalletti: grazie per la qualificazione alla champions ma ora ci serve altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338701 ha scritto:


> Intano noi perfino uno spalletti ci sogniamo...pensa come stiamo ridotti..



Io non lo sogno Spalletti francamente.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338730 ha scritto:


> Io non lo sogno Spalletti francamente.



Io neppure Sarri, il suo gioco si sposave perfettamente coi giocatori del Napoli, francamente non lo vedo bene al Milan.

Ripeto, farei carte false per Roberto Mancini, sognando inutilmente il ritorno di Carletto.
Se proprio dobbiamo prendere un allenatore/scommessa allora spero che la "fissa" che hanno i dirigenti del Milan verso il Lille e i loro giocatori, si sposti verso il loro allenatore Galtier.

.... anche se è francese...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2338735 ha scritto:


> Io neppure Sarri, il suo gioco si sposave perfettamente coi giocatori del Napoli, francamente non lo vedo bene al Milan.
> 
> Ripeto, farei carte false per Roberto Mancini, sognando inutilmente il ritorno di Carletto.
> Se proprio dobbiamo prendere un allenatore/scommessa allora spero che la "fissa" che hanno i dirigenti del Milan verso il Lille e i loro giocatori, si sposti verso il loro allenatore Galtier.
> ...



Bah io vedo ben altri problemi per questa squadra. L'allenatore è marginale pure se importante. Ci sono altre cose da sistemare prima, secondo me. Se non lo facciamo possiamo prendere anche Jesus Christ in panchina.

Naturalmente parliamo di una squadra che ha fatto già 76 punti e deve migliorare, non parliamo del Milan degli ultimi anni che arrivava a metà classifica ragazzi...


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338727 ha scritto:


> perchè a noi giustamente ci prendono tutti per il culo



Sembriamo l'arsenal in tutto e per tutto, mi ricordo quando qualche anno fa finiva il girone di andata in testa e poi arrivava 6ta 7ima....che schifo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338730 ha scritto:


> Io non lo sogno Spalletti francamente.



Io sogno uno che arriva alla gara decisa e di chiulo o di bravura la porta a casa..chiunque esso sia venga


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338700 ha scritto:


> Stessa roba che ho pensato io..ma ve lo ricordate da noi? Era tutto un elogio all'uomo, il professionista, c'era una volontà quasi di farlo confermare per rispetto della persona..ed elogi sperticati..miracolo 5° posto..
> 
> Al Napoli non si è mai visto nulla di simile..ma pure per Montella eh...
> 
> E adesso abbiamo il nuovo uomo dei miacoli...Pinoli il medioman che va rinnovato fino al 2024 dopo la gloriosa impresa di finire il girone d'andata campione d'inverno e poi finire fuori dalla CL...




E c'erano tanti milanisti che ci credevano. E che ci credono ancora...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2338729 ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo anche quando eravamo primi in classifica e c'erano tanti milanisti che sognavano lo scudo. Sapevo che stavamo overperformando e che un calo ci sarebbe stato.
> 
> Il calo era atteso, ma non un crollo così. Nel girone di ritorno in casa abbiamo battuto solo Crotone, Benevento e Genoa. Ok, alcuni punti li abbiamo ripresi vincendo a Roma e con la Juve. Ma ne abbiamo persi tanti in maniera suicida: vedi Udinese, Samp e Sassuolo. Tutto ciò è inammissibile.
> 
> ...



Lo capirebbe anche un ritardato che serve alzare l'asticella in panchina..se il primo che se la fa sotto è il tecnico cosa pretendiamo da un gruppo di 23enni?

Si dice sempre che è facile prendersela col tecnico ed è vero..ma se almeno una volta avessi visto che ci proviamo...invece no..Giampollo e Pinoli..sembriamo una barzelletta..

La Roma prende Mourinho..magari sarà un flop, ma almeno da tifoso cosa gli puoi dire? Noi con Sarri, Allegri e Spalletti liberi pensiamo a rinnovare Zizzo a 8 milioni, Cala a 5 e Pinoli fio al 2024..

Lo sapete che media abbiamo nel girone di ritorno? 1.7...significa proiezione su un anno da 65-70 punti...cioé il solito Milan delle ultime 8 stagioni


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2021)

La prossima stagione è già compromessa. Forse è meglio. Soffriremo meno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338601 ha scritto:


> GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.
> 
> *Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*


Anche noi, infatti per il nuovo anno arriverà al Milan il tecnico rivelazione della Super Lig turca: Cagan Stockaz.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338768 ha scritto:


> Lo capirebbe anche un ritardato che serve alzare l'asticella in panchina..se il primo che se la fa sotto è il tecnico cosa pretendiamo da un gruppo di 23enni?
> 
> Si dice sempre che è facile prendersela col tecnico ed è vero..ma se almeno una volta avessi visto che ci proviamo...invece no..Giampollo e Pinoli..sembriamo una barzelletta..
> 
> ...



Marotta, uno che ne capisce ha detto giustamente che preferisce un grande allenatore ad un grande giocatore. Come dargli torto?

Il Napoli prese Benitez che restò solo 2 anni eppure in quei 2 anni hanno preso tutti quei giocatori che gli hanno permesso di fare il salto di qualità: Mertens, Higuain, Callejon, Albjol, Koulibaly, Jorginho, ecc.

Un grande allenatore pretende e vuole lavorare con grandi giocatori. 

Un medioman come Pioli invece sbava per mettere Meité e Krunic.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338764 ha scritto:


> Io sogno uno che arriva alla gara decisa e di chiulo o di bravura la porta a casa..chiunque esso sia venga



Pero penso che capisci bene anche tu che una qualità del genere la devono avere i giocatori, l'allenatore non c'entra nulla.

Non è che l'allenatore possa aiutarti un granche se quando hai la palla importante sbagli scelta o passaggio o tiro.

L'allenatore incide al limite sull'andamento generale, sul momento decisivo no. Come dicono i giocatori stessi, in campo sei da solo, ed è cosi. Chiunque abbia giocato a calcio ad un livello almeno discreto lo sa benissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338603 ha scritto:


> Quanto fa rabbia leggere ste cose?
> 
> Per gli altri col c. che la stampa fa le barricate e le volate per la conferma dei mediocri in panca. Anzi, parla di top...
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, quanta verità.

Incredibile come non ci si arrivi, poi chi pensa alla malafede è reputato un disturbato di mente. Solo da noi le crociate per allenatori casuali o gente che fa schifo in campo.


----------



## Masanijey (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2338679 ha scritto:


> Che lo faccia la stampa lo capisco. Sappiamo bene come funzionano certe dinamiche con i giornalisti.
> 
> Ma che ci siano tanti milanisti che rimpiangono il Gattuso allenatore dà l'idea della mediocrità nella quale siamo sprofondati.
> 
> ...



Ci sono cose inspiegabili tra le "tendenze" dei tifosi. L'odio da parte di alcuni milanisti per Gattuso è sicuramente la cosa che mi spiego meno.
Gattuso al Milan ha fatto meglio di tutti i suoi predecessori arrivando a 5 minuti dalla Champions.
Con cessi del calibro di Suso, Piatek, Paqueta, Montolivo, Ricardo Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini, Bertolacci, Cutrone, Laxalt, Jose Mauri (!!!!!), etc etc. Mi viene la pelle d'oca a rileggere tutti questi nomi.
Ma no... era troppo difensivo! in effetti con una squadra del genere è un gioco da ragazzi far gioco e punti.
Viene mandato via e rinuncia anche alla buonuscita perchè "la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi"
Due anni dopo, cambiati due mister e con una squadra forte il triplo siamo ancora allo stesso punto di prima.

E allora Gattuso va al Napoli al posto di Ancelotti (questo non lo ricorda mai nessuno, a meno che anche Ancelotti sia considerato un pirla).
Riesce a tirare su una squadra alla deriva e a vincere la coppa Italia.
Per l'anno successivo molti si augurano che venga confermato così "c'è una concorrente in meno per la Champions".
Ma anche quando ottiene la Champions si critica perchè doveva vincere lo scudetto.
Il Napoli ha avuto più infortuni di noi, ha un presidente che è peggio di Zamparini ed uno spogliatoio dannatamente difficile da gestire. Ma arrivare in Champions ed essere una delle squadre che gioca meglio non basta (perchè ad Ancelotti non sono state mosse le stesse critiche?).
Ora andrà alla Fiorentina e vedremo cosa combinerà.

Certo è che Gattuso giocatore è stato indimenticabile, Gattuso uomo è veramente non criticabile, Gattuso è un milanista vero. Gattuso allenatore è giovane e finora ha fatto bene.
Eppure è odiato dai suoi stessi tifosi.

Scusate ma io lo trovo pazzesco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338782 ha scritto:


> Pero penso che capisci bene anche tu che una qualità del genere la devono avere i giocatori, l'allenatore non c'entra nulla.
> 
> Non è che l'allenatore possa aiutarti un granche se quando hai la palla importante sbagli scelta o passaggio o tiro.
> 
> L'allenatore incide al limite sull'andamento generale, sul momento decisivo no. Come dicono i giocatori stessi, in campo sei da solo, ed è cosi. Chiunque abbia giocato a calcio ad un livello almeno discreto lo sa benissimo.



L'allenatore prepara la partita..lavora sulla testa dei giocatori..in certe gare c'è quello che carica l'ambiente nel modo giusto e quello che trasmette ansia..ma non è roba che si impara ad un corso, è proprio che ci sono i vincenti e i perdenti..

L'inter di Mourinho era forte, ma non era più di quella di Mancini...eppure con Mou hanno vinto la CL..

Idem adesso, tra questa inter e quella di spalletti cambia poco in campo..ma cambia che Conte ti porta 15 punti in più..anche se non si mette gli scarpini


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2338795 ha scritto:


> Ci sono cose inspiegabili tra le "tendenze" dei tifosi. L'odio da parte di alcuni milanisti per Gattuso è sicuramente la cosa che mi spiego meno.
> Gattuso al Milan ha fatto meglio di tutti i suoi predecessori arrivando a 5 minuti dalla Champions.
> Con cessi del calibro di Suso, Piatek, Paqueta, Montolivo, Ricardo Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini, Bertolacci, Cutrone, Laxalt, Jose Mauri (!!!!!), etc etc. Mi viene la pelle d'oca a rileggere tutti questi nomi.
> Ma no... era troppo difensivo! in effetti con una squadra del genere è un gioco da ragazzi far gioco e punti.
> ...



Amico, Gattuso non è odiato. E' ritenuto incapace di ambire a certi livelli.

Da noi ha fatto bene con quello che aveva a disposizione? Bene, ringraziamenti, ma in parecchi credono che il Milan meriti di più, e Rino non è (per ora) in grado di assolvere a questo compito. E' indimostrabile che Gattuso abbia fatto bene, ricordiamoci che ci siamo fatti recuperare 13 punti dall'Atalanta quanto avevamo (anche allora) la CL a portata di mano.

Se non era per Mirabelli, Gattuso se ne stava ancora ad allenare la primavera. Inoltre Gattuso ha ormai tagliato il cordone ombelicale con il Milan, e certe dichiarazioni lo dimostrano. Lui adesso va per la sua strada. Rimarrà per sempre un grande giocatore milanista e tutti gli vorremo per sempre bene e lo porteremo nel cuore.

Ma come sta succedendo anche a Maldini, essere stato un grande giocatore implica una visione completamente diversa della sua figura.

Della sua figura, non dell'uomo o quello che ha rappresentato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338768 ha scritto:


> Lo capirebbe anche un ritardato che serve alzare l'asticella in panchina..se il primo che se la fa sotto è il tecnico cosa pretendiamo da un gruppo di 23enni?
> 
> Si dice sempre che è facile prendersela col tecnico ed è vero..ma se almeno una volta avessi visto che ci proviamo...invece no..Giampollo e Pinoli..sembriamo una barzelletta..
> 
> ...



l'asticella la si deve alzare prima tra i panchinari, poi pensiamo all'allenatore, se il sostituto dell'esterno destro (saele) è uno che sembra appena uscito dal sert dove vogliamo andare? se l'unico centrocampista che puo sostituire il turco è krunic avoglia a dire che è l'amante, il compare o il marito... se il sostituto di una prima punta 40enne è prima lo sbarbato colombo e poi il pensionato madzu avoglia a cambiare allenatore


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2338802 ha scritto:


> l'asticella la si deve alzare prima tra i panchinari, poi pensiamo all'allenatore, se il sostituto dell'esterno destro (saele) è uno che sembra appena uscito dal sert dove vogliamo andare? se l'unico centrocampista che puo sostituire il turco è krunic avoglia a dire che è l'amante, il compare o il marito... se il sostituto di una prima punta 40enne è prima lo sbarbato colombo e poi il pensionato madzu avoglia a cambiare allenatore



E vedrai che questo cambio di passo lo chiederà a gran voce il buon Pinoli in estate...sicuramente!
Pinoli se gli fanno mercato a zero ringrazia..

Conte che a detta di tutti ha una rosa da scudetto è da 8 mesi che lancia messaggi alla proprietà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338807 ha scritto:


> E vedrai che questo cambio di passo lo chiederà a gran voce il buon Pinoli in estate...sicuramente!
> Pinoli se gli fanno mercato a zero ringrazia..
> 
> Conte che a detta di tutti ha una rosa da scudetto è da 8 mesi che lancia messaggi alla proprietà



e quindi? se la condizione è questa il problema non è pioli, ma la prorietà/dirigenza , perche se il contesto è quello che dici tu se togli uno yes man arriva un altro yes man


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2338809 ha scritto:


> e quindi? se la condizione è questa il problema non è pioli, ma la prorietà/dirigenza , perche se il contesto è quello che dici tu se togli uno yes man arriva un altro yes man



Magari se arriva uno diverso che punta un po' i piedi qualcosa si smuove..e ripeto, in Gennaio siamo gli unici che si sono mossi..ci siamo mossi male, ma almeno abbiamo preso dei giocatori (e tomori ha dato il suo)

La verità è che trasudiamo mediocrità e paura..

Se vuoi alzare il livello devi partire da chi sa come si ottengono i risultati non da uno che in carriera ha fallito sempre e ovunque

Pioli ha praticamente fallito ovunque e infatti a 55 anni la sua carriera parla per lui..provincia e eesoneri a gogo e nelle due occasioni che ha avuto (Lazio e Inter) alla fine ha fallito..da noi finirà uguale..


----------



## Masanijey (17 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338799 ha scritto:


> Amico, Gattuso non è odiato. *E' ritenuto incapace di ambire a certi livelli*.
> 
> Da noi ha fatto bene con quello che aveva a disposizione? Bene, ringraziamenti, ma in parecchi credono che il Milan meriti di più, e Rino non è (per ora) in grado di assolvere a questo compito. E' indimostrabile che Gattuso abbia fatto bene, ricordiamoci che *ci siamo fatti recuperare 13 punti dall'Atalanta* quanto avevamo (anche allora) la CL a portata di mano.
> 
> ...



Gabri sai quanta stima ho di te. Sulle due affermazioni in grassetto però ho da ridire.
Perché è incapace? Da cosa è determinata questa non capacità nel momento in cui i risultati dicono l'opposto?

Ci siamo fatti recuperare 13 punti.. Quella è solo una faccia della medaglia. L'altra faccia è che avevamo fatto 13 punti in più fino a quel momento.
Ci siamo fatti recuperare punti dall'Atalanta ma abbiamo recuperato punti sulle altre, altrimenti non avremmo lottato per il quarto posto.
L'Atalanta ha infilato una serie di risultati incredibile, i punti li ha recuperati non solo su di noi.
Io ricordo partite giocate con Abate difensore centrale, Jose Mauri titolare per mancanza d'alternative.. 

In fin dei conti ha messo insieme 3 campionati in serie A da allenatore. Come i giocatori crescono, gli allenatori crescono.

Non so te nello specifico, ma io di tanto in tanto leggo commenti davvero avvelenati su di lui. E' questo che non mi spiego.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338815 ha scritto:


> Magari se arriva uno diverso che punta un po' i piedi qualcosa si smuove..e ripeto, in Gennaio siamo gli unici che si sono mossi..ci siamo mossi male, ma almeno abbiamo preso dei giocatori (e tomori ha dato il suo)
> 
> La verità è che trasudiamo mediocrità e paura..
> 
> ...



ma come puo arrivare uno che punta i piedi se il contesto è quello che dici tu dello yes man che si fa andare bene tutto, c'è una fallacia logica, se è vero ciò che dici, tolto pioli arrivera n'altro yes man e quindi il problema non è l'allenatore. Se arriva l'allenatore che pretende allora non è vera la tua ricostruzione, delle due l'una


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Maggio 2021)

Noi invece premiamo l'incompetenza con un altro biennale a Pioli,che ci sarà con o senza Champions,ma hai visto mai che invece viene premiato perché ha portato in porto l'obbiettivo della società....


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2338818 ha scritto:


> Gabri sai quanta stima ho di te. Sulle due affermazioni in grassetto però ho da ridire.
> Perché è incapace? Da cosa è determinata questa non capacità nel momento in cui i risultati dicono l'opposto?
> 
> Ci siamo fatti recuperare 13 punti.. Quella è solo una faccia della medaglia. L'altra faccia è che avevamo fatto 13 punti in più fino a quel momento.
> ...



MJ, grazie, lo sai che la stima è ricambiata. Ognuno ha le sue opinioni lecite.

A me Gattuso non piace, come allenatore puro. Ritengo sia un grande emotivo, farebbe bene da team manager o motivatore. Dicono bene quelli che hanno osservato che si esalta dove esiste "maretta" nell'ambiente.

Premesso che aveva a che fare con una squadra squinternata, aveva secondo me il dovere di proporre un tipo di calcio diverso, non puntare tutto sul difensivismo sfacciato. Onestamente ho visto un Milan da brividi sotto la sua gestione. Ieri abbiamo fatto schifo, ma almeno non stavamo tutti dietro la linea della palla. Inoltre non mi è piaciuto per niente come ha gestito i giocatori, ad esempio continuando a tenere un Biglia cadavere in campo solo perché era costato parecchio (e sai a cosa mi riferisco  ). Ancora oggi il turco viene giustificato perchè era messo fuori ruolo. Beh, diciamo allora che di indizi ce ne sono.

Poi per quanto riguarda le tue osservazioni specifiche, a me sembra evidente che ci fu una flessione decisa dopo il derby con l'inter, per questo parlo di recupero dei punti.

Io non ce l'ho con Rino e sono d'accordo con te di non demonizzarlo. E' solo che secondo me non dispone di bagaglio tecnico opportuno, sappiamo benissimo che frequentare corsi da allenatore non significa niente, dato che vediamo ancora oggi cambi assurdi pure con Pioli. Magari umanamente è un grande, ma non basta.

Per l'AC Milan 1899 ci vuole un allenatore diverso, che abbia una marcia in più. Non necessariamente famoso, eh.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2338837 ha scritto:


> ma come puo arrivare uno che punta i piedi se il contesto è quello che dici tu dello yes man che si fa andare bene tutto, c'è una fallacia logica, se è vero ciò che dici, tolto pioli arrivera n'altro yes man e quindi il problema non è l'allenatore. Se arriva l'allenatore che pretende allora non è vera la tua ricostruzione, delle due l'una



L'allenatore serve appunto da stimolo...io non credo che si voglia solo vivacchiare..perché anche fosse solo a livello economico, Elliott col Milan sta perdendo soldi oggi..se vuole rivalutare il suo investimento deve iniziare a raccogliere sul campo..

Loro pensano di farlo in un modo ma magari un tecnico serio darebbe quello shock all'ambiente che manca e si potrebbe fare qualche operazione diversa..

Magari la voglia c'è ma si tentenna..con il mister top si finisce di tentennare..

Poi lo ripeto non dobbiamo battere Real e City eh..si tratta di mettersi dietro Napoli e Atalanta santo cielo


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2338795 ha scritto:


> Ci sono cose inspiegabili tra le "tendenze" dei tifosi. L'odio da parte di alcuni milanisti per Gattuso è sicuramente la cosa che mi spiego meno.
> Gattuso al Milan ha fatto meglio di tutti i suoi predecessori arrivando a 5 minuti dalla Champions.
> Con cessi del calibro di Suso, Piatek, Paqueta, Montolivo, Ricardo Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini, Bertolacci, Cutrone, Laxalt, Jose Mauri (!!!!!), etc etc. Mi viene la pelle d'oca a rileggere tutti questi nomi.
> Ma no... era troppo difensivo! in effetti con una squadra del genere è un gioco da ragazzi far gioco e punti.
> ...



Infatti a Napoli lo hanno confermato.

La squadra che ha preso Gattuso pochi mesi prima aveva asfaltato il Liverpool campione d&#8217;Europa eh, non è che abbia in rosa Crisantemi come Oronzo Canà.

Capisco l&#8217;affetto per il Gattuso giocatore e per la persona che ci sta tutto e lo condivido.

Ma il Gattuso allenatore finora ha dimostrato di non essere adatto a certi livelli. Il Napoli ha speso oltre 100 mln eh. Hanno una rosa da scudetto e non da giocarsi la champions all&#8217;ultima. Deve ringraziare che noi ci stiamo suicidando e che la Juve ha in panca un non allenatore, altrimenti la champions la vedeva col binocolo. Per tacere della vergognosa eliminazione col Granada.

Sulla sua esperienza al Milan potrei scrivere tante cose. Ma cito solo quel derby in cui venimmo asfaltati da Vecino che Spalletti mise tra le linee mandando al bar Gattuso. Vecino eh, mica Zidane.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338847 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore serve appunto da stimolo...io non credo che si voglia solo vivacchiare..perché anche fosse solo a livello economico, Elliott col Milan sta perdendo soldi oggi..se vuole rivalutare il suo investimento deve iniziare a raccogliere sul campo..
> 
> Loro pensano di farlo in un modo ma magari un tecnico serio darebbe quello shock all'ambiente che manca e si potrebbe fare qualche operazione diversa..
> 
> ...



l'allenatore ti puo dare tutto lo stimolo che vuoi ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori presi dalla proprietà/dirigenza. Quando allegri aveva una squadra mediocre, e allegri è un grande allenatore, ci siamo ritrovati emanuelson trequartista


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338740 ha scritto:


> Bah io vedo ben altri problemi per questa squadra. L'allenatore è marginale pure se importante. Ci sono altre cose da sistemare prima, secondo me. Se non lo facciamo possiamo prendere anche Jesus Christ in panchina.
> 
> Naturalmente parliamo di una squadra che ha fatto già 76 punti e deve migliorare, non parliamo del Milan degli ultimi anni che arrivava a metà classifica ragazzi...



star fuori in questo modo sarà una mazzata.

ricordi dopo il liverpool 2005 che parecchi volevano cambiare aria?? per me sarà ancora così e parecchi vanno in scadenza......


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338874 ha scritto:


> star fuori in questo modo sarà una mazzata.
> 
> ricordi dopo il liverpool 2005 che parecchi volevano cambiare aria?? per me sarà ancora così e parecchi vanno in scadenza......



Amen. Si va avanti.

Magari potrebbe pure essere una scossa per fare le cose meglio ed evitare di dover mettere in campo, nel momento cruciale di una partita decisiva per noi, nell'ordine: Castillejo + Meite + Marione.

In ogni caso del materiale buono lo abbiamo adesso, non siamo come ai tempi di Honda e Lapadula.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2338855 ha scritto:


> l'allenatore ti puo dare tutto lo stimolo che vuoi ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori presi dalla proprietà/dirigenza. Quando allegri aveva una squadra mediocre, e allegri è un grande allenatore, ci siamo ritrovati emanuelson trequartista



E abbiamo finito comunque terzi


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338969 ha scritto:


> E abbiamo finito comunque terzi



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2338969 ha scritto:


> E abbiamo finito comunque terzi



la storia la devi raccontare tutta pero non come ti fa comodo a te , siamo arrivati terzi nella stagione 2012/2013 con 72 punti quest'anno siamo a quota 76, ed era un contesto diverso senza inter e sopratutto senza atalanta che sono gia tre anni che sta fissa nei primi 4 , l'anno dopo 2013/2014 allegri fu esonerato con la felicità di molti qui dentro e al suo posto arrivo clarence.
Cmq ti lascio con la tua convinzione che se prendiamo allegri e spalletti, casti come minimo diventa muscoloso, il turco e rebic diventano costanti e leao diventa eto'o


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338601 ha scritto:


> GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.
> 
> *Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*



Posso solo provare disprezzo per il primo club che ha truccato questa serie a.
Il presidente in vespa, colui che non si è pronunciato nemmeno sulla Superlega visto che ormai forte soffiava il vento della Champions nelle sue vele. 
Gli aiuti di cui ha goduto il Napoli in questo finale di stagione sono clamorosi , iniziando dal rigore non concesso a noi a Milano.
Ma de lamentis sa come si sta alla tavola che conta, tavola ben imbandita di leccornie di cui lui può cibarsi.

Il calcio della gente ha prodotto questi mostri che comprano clubs come se fossero ombrelli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2338992 ha scritto:


> la storia la devi raccontare tutta pero non come ti fa comodo a te , siamo arrivati terzi nella stagione 2012/2013 con 72 punti quest'anno siamo a quota 76, ed era un contesto diverso senza inter e sopratutto senza atalanta che sono gia tre anni che sta fissa nei primi 4 , l'anno dopo 2013/2014 allegri fu esonerato con la felicità di molti qui dentro e al suo posto arrivo clarence.
> Cmq ti lascio con la tua convinzione che se prendiamo allegri e spalletti, casti come minimo diventa muscoloso, il turco e rebic diventano costanti e leao diventa eto'o



e io ti lascio alla tua che Pinoli a 55 anni ha fallito ovunque e allenato il 90% della carriera in provincia per sfortuna..


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338601 ha scritto:


> GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.
> 
> *Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*



Come si fa a considerare Spalletti un top? Beh guardiola dovrebbe essere una divinità allora.

Non esiste l'allenatore perfetto ragazzi, allenatori che posono incidere in una rosa da 5/6° posto e portarla al 4° si possono contare sulle dita delle mani. Guardiola, Klopp, Allegri (anche se non mi piace), Nagelsmann poi? Spalletti cosa diavolo c'entra con questi allenatori? Spero veramente che vada al Napoli, abbiamo tutto da guadagnare. Non so quanto quella rosa gli si addice.

Se domenica pomeriggio vi avessero detto dello 0-0 contro il Cagliari non ci avremmo creduto. Se invece prima di Juve-Milan domenica scorsa vi avessero mostrato questa classifica e detto che siete in vataggio su chiunque con gli scontri diretti come avreste reagito? 

Pensiamo a sistemare la squadra prima co i profili giusti che Ibra, Mandzukic, Saele, Castillejo in un'unica zona di campo sono desolanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339011 ha scritto:


> e io ti lascio alla tua che Pinoli a 55 anni ha fallito ovunque e allenato il 90% della carriera in provincia per sfortuna..



non mi mettere in bocca parole che non ho detto. Io ho detto che cambiare allenatore senza un progetto non si va da nessuna parte, avoglia a mettere i sarri in panchina della juventus e sperare che magicamente faccia vedere il bel giuco con una squadra costruita alla galliani maniera. Il progetto alla lunga ripaga, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai l'atalanta sta fissa nelle prime 4 nonostante abbia perso i suoi punti fermi come gomez, ilicic, kessie, conti, caldara, gagliardini, cristante ecc ecc 
l'atalanta ha un progetto, il napoli ha un progetto, noi cerchiamo i santoni in panchina o in campo, peccato che i miracoli li vanno a fare a sanremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339018 ha scritto:


> non mi mettere in bocca parole che non ho detto. Io ho detto che cambiare allenatore senza un progetto non si va da nessuna parte, avoglia a mettere i sarri in panchina della juventus e sperare che magicamente faccia vedere il bel giuco con una squadra costruita alla galliani maniera. Il progetto alla lunga ripaga, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai l'atalanta sta fissa nelle prime 4 nonostante abbia perso i suoi punti fermi come gomez, ilicic, kessie, conti, caldara, gagliardini, cristante ecc ecc
> l'atalanta ha un progetto, il napoli ha un progetto, noi cerchiamo i santoni in panchina o in campo, peccato che i miracoli li vanno a fare a sanremo



Noi non siamo una provinciale, bisogna iniziare a capirlo tutti..qui non basta "il Gasp" di turno..come in passato hanno fallito altri santoni della provincia tipo Del Neri o Zaccheroni...

Il progetto è la base, ma la base del progetto è partire da un tecnico da milan, a cui prendere gli uomini che chiede


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339024 ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo una provinciale, bisogna iniziare a capirlo tutti..qui non basta "il Gasp" di turno..come in passato hanno fallito altri santoni della provincia tipo Del Neri o Zaccheroni...
> 
> Il progetto è la base, ma la base del progetto è partire da un tecnico da milan, a cui prendere gli uomini che chiede



sta storia del noi non siamo una provinciale lo sento dai tempi di galliani quando prendeva emerson con la pubalgia  se avessimo iniziato da quel momento forse non ci ritroveremmo in questa situazione . Avere un progetto non significa andare a prendere i mocciosi, avere un progetto significa andare a prendere i giocatori giusti per il modo di giocare dell'allenatore, e quando l'abbiamo fatto guarda un po abbiamo avuti buoni risultati: serviva il difensore bravo negli anticipi, e grazie al football manager di moncada ci ritroviamo con tomori. 

Vatti a rileggere quello che si diceva su allegri quando è stato esonerato e poi dimmi se allegri è da milan o no .
Serve un progetto che piaccia o no, e piu tardi rimandiamo è peggio sara, visto che prima ci ha superato il napoli e ora pure l'atalanta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339031 ha scritto:


> sta storia del noi non siamo una provinciale lo sento dai tempi di galliani quando prendeva emerson con la pubalgia  se avessimo iniziato da quel momento forse non ci ritroveremmo in questa situazione . Avere un progetto non significa andare a prendere i mocciosi, avere un progetto significa andare a prendere i giocatori giusti per il modo di giocare dell'allenatore, e quando l'abbiamo fatto guarda un po abbiamo avuti buoni risultati: serviva il difensore bravo negli anticipi, e grazie al football manager di moncada ci ritroviamo con tomori.
> 
> Vatti a rileggere quello che si diceva su allegri quando è stato esonerato e poi dimmi se allegri è da milan o no .
> Serve un progetto che piaccia o no, e piu tardi rimandiamo è peggio sara, visto che prima ci ha superato il napoli e ora pure l'atalanta.



A me invece viene da ridere quando sento parlare di progetto e si vuole partire al rovescio..

Qualunque club serio mette in piedi il progetto sulla base del tecnico che sceglie, il tecnico è proprio la base del progetto stesso..non si sceglie un progetto e poi un tecnico che si adatta..si prende un tecnico e gli si da quello che LUI chiede

Ovvio, si parla di tecnici di livello..se prendi il Pinoli di turno gli puoi prendere Mbappé o Unfrappé e a lui andrà bene uguale tanto già solo essere al Milan è un miracolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339074 ha scritto:


> A me invece viene da ridere quando sento parlare di progetto e si vuole partire al rovescio..
> 
> Qualunque club serio mette in piedi il progetto sulla base del tecnico che sceglie, il tecnico è proprio la base del progetto stesso..non si sceglie un progetto e poi un tecnico che si adatta..si prende un tecnico e gli si da quello che LUI chiede
> 
> Ovvio, si parla di tecnici di livello..se prendi il Pinoli di turno gli puoi prendere Mbappé o Unfrappé e a lui andrà bene uguale tanto già solo essere al Milan è un miracolo



appunto partendo dal tecnico, ora tocca alla società capire se alcune problematiche che abbiamo avuto quest'anno sono colpa di pioli o colpa della rosa incompleta. Nel primo caso si cambia allenatore e si prende l'allenatore adatto ad allenare questa rosa opportunamente migliorata( non è che si va a prendere gli allegri, i spalletti cosi alla cazzum) nel secondo caso si interviene sul mercato per risolvere i problemi evidenti. Questo è il progetto, non andare a prendere allegri, spalletti o sarri e sperare nei miracoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339090 ha scritto:


> appunto partendo dal tecnico, ora tocca alla società capire se alcune problematiche che abbiamo avuto quest'anno sono colpa di pioli o colpa della rosa incompleta. Nel primo caso si cambia allenatore e si prende l'allenatore adatto ad allenare questa rosa opportunamente migliorata( non è che si va a prendere gli allegri, i spalletti cosi alla cazzum) nel secondo caso si interviene sul mercato per risolvere i problemi evidenti. Questo è il progetto, non andare a prendere allegri, spalletti o sarri e sperare nei miracoli



Il punto è che per me a Pioli gli puoi dare chi vuoi e ti fallirà comunque l'obbiettivo..

Scusa ma se con un campionato con 15 rigori a favore e un girone d'andata da 43 punti non riesci a finire nelle prime 4 cosa ti devono dare?
Per me è proprio che non trasmette la mentalità necessaria..

Guarda Conte all'inter, nel momento della difficoltà ha serrato i ranghi e hanno infilato vittorie a ripetizione...è lo stesso uomo che ci ha fregato uno scudetto con Matri e Giaccherini...ma sarà un caso..di certo con l'inter di quest'anno un Pinoli faceva 100 punti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339105 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che per me a Pioli gli puoi dare chi vuoi e ti fallirà comunque l'obbiettivo..
> 
> Scusa ma se con un campionato con 15 rigori a favore e un girone d'andata da 43 punti non riesci a finire nelle prime 4 cosa ti devono dare?
> Per me è proprio che non trasmette la mentalità necessaria..
> ...



Tra l'altro in un contesto dove non si pagavano gli stipendi.

Te li immagini i giocatori del Milan senza alcune mensilità di stipendio come avrebbero giocato e come avrebbe reagito lo spogliatoio?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339105 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che per me a Pioli gli puoi dare chi vuoi e ti fallirà comunque l'obbiettivo..
> 
> Scusa ma se con un campionato con 15 rigori a favore e un girone d'andata da 43 punti non riesci a finire nelle prime 4 cosa ti devono dare?
> Per me è proprio che non trasmette la mentalità necessaria..
> ...



sacrosanto il tuo punto di vista, pioli per me potevano cacciarlo pure domenica sera. Io contesto la visione illogica del santone che sulla panchina risolve tutto.Per Allegri , lui stesso lo ha sempre detto, un allenatore ha poca importanza sono i giocatori a fare la differenza, quindi mi sembra evidente che nella situazione attuale non possiamo, realisticamente parlando, costruire una rosa per come la vuole allegri, quindi leviamoci dalla testo sto allegri. Sarri manco va bene perche con sarri ibra non giocherebbe, inoltre gioca a 3 a centrocampo e kessie tutte le volte che ha giocato a 3 ha fatto schifo. Spalletti ha pure le magagne sue.

Detto questo, per me si puo cambiare pioli purche si tenga a mente cio che di buono è stato costruito fino ad ora e cioè si tenga a mente come rendono al meglio i vari theo, kessi, tomori, bennacer ecc ma andare a rifare l'errore di cambiare allenatore per il solo gusto di cambiare allenatore è da **********.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2339024 ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo una provinciale, bisogna iniziare a capirlo tutti..qui non basta "il Gasp" di turno..come in passato hanno fallito altri santoni della provincia tipo Del Neri o Zaccheroni...
> 
> Il progetto è la base, ma la base del progetto è partire da un tecnico da milan, a cui prendere gli uomini che chiede




I nostri modelli dovrebbero essere il Real, il Bayern, ecc. Invece molti tifosi guardano all'Atalanta, al Borussia o al Lipsia.

Come fanno i grandi club ad uscire dai periodi bui? Spendendo. Il resto sono chiacchiere. 

Il Bayern quando in Germania dominava il Borussia si è guardato bene dal copiarlo ma gli ha strappato i migliori giocatori, pagandoli a peso d'oro. Quello che facevamo un tempo con Donadoni, Nesta, Rui Costa, Stam, ecc.

Quando vedrò l'Atalanta o il Borussia, spendere poco e vincere 9 scudetti consecutivi o, come il Real di Zidane, tre champions di fila mi convincerò che quelli sono modelli applicabili anche ai grandi club. Ma qualcosa mi dice che un evento del genere non capiterà mai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2339172 ha scritto:


> I nostri modelli dovrebbero essere il Real, il Bayern, ecc. Invece molti tifosi guardano all'Atalanta, al Borussia o al Lipsia.
> 
> Come fanno i grandi club ad uscire dai periodi bui? Spendendo. Il resto sono chiacchiere.
> 
> ...



e nel frattempo che aspettiamo che arrivi il salvatore che smigliarda allegramente che si fa? waiting for godot...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339174 ha scritto:


> e nel frattempo che aspettiamo che arrivi il salvatore che smigliarda allegramente che si fa? waiting for godot...




I soldi ci sono. E la volontà di spenderli che manca.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2339176 ha scritto:


> I soldi ci sono. E la volontà di spenderli che manca.



cambiamo domanda, e nel frattempo che ad elliot arrivi la voglia irrefrenabile di spendere i soldi che si fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339031 ha scritto:


> Vatti a rileggere quello che si diceva su allegri quando è stato esonerato e poi dimmi se allegri è da milan o no .
> Serve un progetto che piaccia o no, e piu tardi rimandiamo è peggio sara, visto che prima ci ha superato il napoli e ora pure l'atalanta.



Scusami un attimo, normalmente sono d'accordo con te. Ma non in questo caso. Parlare a posteri è troppo facile, vero che Allegri in quella stagione era odiato da tutti (me compreso) però non puoi paragonare quel contesto come quello di oggì.. soprattutto il tifoso Milanista di quel contesto non è lo stesso di ora. Quello era un Milan che veniva da uno scudetto (Non abbiamo vinto nel 2012 lo so, ma intendo che venivamo in un periodo di vittorie) ed una quasi semifinale di Champions League. A marzo 2012 lottavamo per il triplete, è chiaro che nel gennaio 2014 i tifosi erano ancora "freschi" di un Milan che, si stava facendo una stagione disastrosa, ma si era convinti che fosse solo una cosa passeggiera. Tipo la Juve quest'anno. Nessuno si sarebbe mai immaginato, e sfido chiunque, che 6/7 anni dopo quel Milan 2011 o 2012 non sarebbe più tornato.

Contesto completamente sbagliato. Era un altro Milan. Non siamo più quelli e probilmente non torneremo mai ad essere quelli di un tempo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338916 ha scritto:


> Amen. Si va avanti.
> 
> Magari potrebbe pure essere una scossa per fare le cose meglio ed evitare di dover mettere in campo, nel momento cruciale di una partita decisiva per noi, nell'ordine: Castillejo + Meite + Marione.
> 
> In ogni caso del materiale buono lo abbiamo adesso, non siamo come ai tempi di Honda e Lapadula.



da un certo punto di vista star fuori è pure meglio (o forse sarebbe stato pure meglio).
ti potevi liberare di tutte le cariatidi raiolesche e forse anche di qualcun'altro.

il problema è che honda e lapadula ieri sarebbero serviti come il pane, e probabilmente avremmo vinto.

sarò io, ma vedo uno scarsume disumano. quest'anno era proprio una bella occasione ma è stata proprio buttata al vento, sembra quasi apposta.
il prossimo anno non credo sarà così la faccenda.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2339187 ha scritto:


> Scusami un attimo, normalmente sono d'accordo con te. Ma non in questo caso. Parlare a posteri è troppo facile, vero che Allegri in quella stagione era odiato da tutti (me compreso) però non puoi paragonare quel contesto come quello di oggì.. soprattutto il tifoso Milanista di quel contesto non è lo stesso di ora. Quello era un Milan che veniva da uno scudetto (Non abbiamo vinto nel 2012 lo so, ma intendo che venivamo in un periodo di vittorie) ed una quasi semifinale di Champions League. A marzo 2012 lottavamo per il triplete, è chiaro che nel gennaio 2014 i tifosi erano ancora "freschi" di un Milan che, si stava facendo una stagione disastrosa, ma si era convinti che fosse solo una cosa passeggiera. Tipo la Juve quest'anno. Nessuno si sarebbe mai immaginato, e sfido chiunque, che 6/7 anni dopo quel Milan 2011 o 2012 non sarebbe più tornato.
> 
> Contesto completamente sbagliato. Era un altro Milan. Non siamo più quelli e probilmente non torneremo mai ad essere quelli di un tempo..



La questione di allegri alla quale mi riferivo è simile a questa in questo senso: all'epoca si criticava allegri dicendo incompetente, muntari è l'amante, marito e altre becere critiche da tifoso medio e io all'epoca dicevo: allegri sara pure scarso, ma la rosa fa schifo e e puoi fare tutti i moduli che vuoi ma è una rosa scarsa e costruita male. Su pioli si leggono cose simili: krunic è il marito, padre piolo e altre critiche prive di fondamenta. 
Ieri leggevo di un grande napoli sceso in campo con i giocatori incazzati, indemoniati nonostante la fiorentina stesse giocando forte, quando gattuso stava da noi leggevo di un rino nervoso che trasmetteva nervosismo e paura alla squadra, la domanda sorge spontanea non è che rino da noi era nervoso perche guardava la panchina e vedeva scarsoni mentre al napoli vede la panchina e vede mertens, insigni, lozano, osimen, politano, ruiz ?

Io contesto la critica senza fondamento , la critica motivata è legittima. 
Pioli ieri ha sbagliato cambi, ma il dubbio rimane: ha sbagliato per incompetenza o perche una panchina scarsa induce all'errore?
I giocatori hanno giocato sotto tono perche sono delle palle mosce o perche l'allenatore non ha motivato ?

Queste sono domande che solo la dirigenza puo rispondere perche solo lei ha un punto di vista interno


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339181 ha scritto:


> cambiamo domanda, e nel frattempo che ad elliot arrivi la voglia irrefrenabile di spendere i soldi che si fa?



l'unica è prendere uno che li sappia spendere.
altrimenti aspetti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2339205 ha scritto:


> l'unica è prendere uno che li sappia spendere.
> altrimenti aspetti.



e quindi si ritorna al progetto  di certo il progetto non prevede di cambiare allenatore in maniera schizzofrenica ogni anno


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339181 ha scritto:


> cambiamo domanda, e nel frattempo che ad elliot arrivi la voglia irrefrenabile di spendere i soldi che si fa?




Di sicuro non si segue un modello provinciale come quello dell'Atalanta che non si adattarebbe al Milan. Sarebbe come se la Ferrari invece di costruire super car si mettesse a costruire utilitarie. Svilirebbe il marchio e la sua storia. E andrebbe a fondo.

Per uscire dal vortice post 2013 serve solo la pecunia, tanta e continua, per prendere grandi giocatori all'altezza del blasone.

Il Real che prende Javi Garcia e Fernando Gago esce agli ottavi di Champions. Il Real che prende Kroos e Modric vince 3 champions consecutive. La strada è solo quella, altrimenti tra 5 anni staremo qua a ripetere le stesse cose ed a sognare modelli che non ci appartengono per storia, tradizione e pedigree.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2339216 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non si segue un modello provinciale come quello dell'Atalanta che non si adattarebbe al Milan. Sarebbe come se la Ferrari invece di costruire super car si mettesse a costruire utilitarie. Svilirebbe il marchio e la sua storia. E andrebbe a fondo.
> 
> Per uscire dal vortice post 2013 serve solo la pecunia, tanta e continua, per prendere grandi giocatori all'altezza del blasone.
> 
> Il Real che prende Javi Garcia e Fernando Gago esce agli ottavi di Champions. Il Real che prende Kroos e Modric vince 3 champions consecutive. La strada è solo quella, altrimenti tra 5 anni staremo qua a ripetere le stesse cose ed a sognare modelli che non ci appartengono per storia, tradizione e pedigree.



si ma tu continui a paragonare il real che sbaglia una stagione e fattura 4 volte noi e il milan che sono 10 anni che sta fuori dalla champion. Forse non ti sei accorto che siamo una provinciale a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339207 ha scritto:


> e quindi si ritorna al progetto  di certo il progetto non prevede di cambiare allenatore in maniera schizzofrenica ogni anno



certo. 
per me comunque questo progetto non solo è finito. ma non è mai nato.
punti su un 39enne e cosa pensi di progettare? i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti poi si possono negare o meno.

il vero progetto poteva essere ragnick, buono o balordo era un progetto. questo di adesso è una pagliacciata.
e questo vale anche se domenica vinciamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339200 ha scritto:


> La questione di allegri alla quale mi riferivo è simile a questa in questo senso: all'epoca si criticava allegri dicendo incompetente, muntari è l'amante, marito e altre becere critiche da tifoso medio e io all'epoca dicevo: allegri sara pure scarso, ma la rosa fa schifo e e puoi fare tutti i moduli che vuoi ma è una rosa scarsa e costruita male. Su pioli si leggono cose simili: krunic è il marito, padre piolo e altre critiche prive di fondamenta.
> Ieri leggevo di un grande napoli sceso in campo con i giocatori incazzati, indemoniati nonostante la fiorentina stesse giocando forte, quando gattuso stava da noi leggevo di un rino nervoso che trasmetteva nervosismo e paura alla squadra, la domanda sorge spontanea non è che rino da noi era nervoso perche guardava la panchina e vedeva scarsoni mentre al napoli vede la panchina e vede mertens, insigni, lozano, osimen, politano, ruiz ?
> 
> Io contesto la critica senza fondamento , la critica motivata è legittima.
> ...


Vorrei risponderti ma nella sezione e topic adatto.

*Direi di finirla con gli off Topic riferito a tutti ovviamente. 
*


----------



## kekkopot (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338601 ha scritto:


> GDS: il Napoli è un ad passo dalla Champions e De Laurentiis può già progettare il futuro con Spalletti. Rino sta per lasciare nel modo migliore, con la squadra nei primi quattro posto. Ciò garantirebbe status e mezzi per convincere un tecnico top. Le alternative sono Juric e Inzaghi.
> 
> *Repubblica: idea Galtier per la panchina del Napoli*


Anche il Napoli ormai è più ambizioso di noi. Il Napoli, quelli che in palmares hanno 2 scudetti. Che vergogna....


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339219 ha scritto:


> si ma tu continui a paragonare il real che sbaglia una stagione e fattura 4 volte noi e il milan che sono 10 anni che sta fuori dalla champion. Forse non ti sei accorto che siamo una provinciale a tutti gli effetti.




Il numero dei tifosi e gli ingaggi che chiedono i calciatori per venire da noi dicono tutt'altro. E' per questo che anche se si provasse a copiare il modello Atalanta la cosa non funzionerebbe.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2339207 ha scritto:


> e quindi si ritorna al progetto  di certo il progetto non prevede di cambiare allenatore in maniera schizzofrenica ogni anno



Si scrive schizofrenica, una sola "z". Scusa OT.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2339198 ha scritto:


> da un certo punto di vista star fuori è pure meglio (o forse sarebbe stato pure meglio).
> ti potevi liberare di tutte le cariatidi raiolesche e forse anche di qualcun'altro.
> 
> il problema è che honda e lapadula ieri sarebbero serviti come il pane, e probabilmente avremmo vinto.
> ...



Sei troppo critico, lo sai come la penso. Sebbene su tante cose sono d'accordo con te.

In questo caso bisogna essere obiettivo e parliamo di una squadra che ha gia fatto 76 punti segnando 72 goal. Non succedeva dall'anno dello scudetto ragazzi. Non si puo essere cosi critici e pessimisti. Le cose vanno viste con un minimo di obiettività.

Io credo che qualificandoci o meno a questo punto cambia il giusto. L'importante è aver capito che ci siamo. Penso che questa sia l'idea sia dei giocatori che dei dirigenti che della proprietà.

Poi certo se arriviamo quinti cista che certi giocatori se ne vadano. Amen. In ogni caso avremo i vari Kessie Theo Bennacer Calabria... secondo me anche Tomori... oltre a tanti giovani come Tonali e Leao (speriamo anche Brahim) che la prossima stagione spaccheranno, sono sicuro... insomma in ogni caso ripartiamo per competere sempre. Consapevoli della nostra forza. Io direi che in ogni caso questa sia una stagione chiave per la nostra rinascita.

Se guardi il Napoli... l'anno scorso hanno fatto una stagione disastrosa rimanendo fuori dalla CL, eppure quest'anno guarda dove sono, anche se tra mille difficoltà. Mica hanno smontato la baracca...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2339661 ha scritto:


> Sei troppo critico, lo sai come la penso. Sebbene su tante cose sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> In questo caso bisogna essere obiettivo e parliamo di una squadra che ha gia fatto 76 punti segnando 72 goal. Non succedeva dall'anno dello scudetto ragazzi. Non si puo essere cosi critici e pessimisti. Le cose vanno viste con un minimo di obiettività.
> 
> ...



allora.... io se fossi in kessie 2 domande me le farei. dopo una stagione così ancora 5o come 3 anni fa. sono quasi a scadenza e mi arriva un'offerta dalla premier.... cosa faccio?
per me il modo in cui staremo fuori è davvero pesante.

questione punti e gol... per me quest'anno siamo sopra al nostro reale valore... purtroppo. credo che se ipoteticamente confermiamo tutto così il prossimo anno facciamo 60-65 punti a star larghi se ibra ci concede 20 partite come quest'anno. altrimenti meno.
spero che tu abbia ragione, vediamo gli innesti....

napoli... tutta gente matura, lo scorso anno è stato un caso e non una routine, hanno speso una barca di soldi e comunque quest'anno hanno rischiato di rimanere fuori. se non gli da quel rigore ridicolo domenica non so come va a finire... il napoli non lo prenderei come esempio.

forse sono troppo negativo, ma la gestione generale da dicembre in poi soprattutto mi ha tolto le speranze.


----------

